# Interview With AMR??



## EMTgurl911 (Apr 30, 2008)

Well I got a interview with AMR on May 7th..Im so excited I just needed some pointers as to the interview I mean is it pretty easy to ace the first interview or what..

I heard theyre pretty easy company to get hired onto..Does anybody in here work for Riverside CA AMR?


----------



## super_chris (Apr 30, 2008)

I thought it was your second interview?


If you're a dude(you're not) you should wear a suit(that means a blazer too).  You're going to have to figure out what the female version of that is, because I have no idea.

Be there one hour early and make your presence known.  Let your interviewer know that your early.  

Bring an atache and a black pen.  I had no idea what they were.  It's just a leatherbound binder with a notepad in it.  

Practice the general questions you know your going to be asked.  "Why do you want this job?"  "Why do you want to work for AMR?"  "Why should we hire you?".  

Most of all, be confident.
If this is your second interview.  That's a very good sign and you should have nothing to worry about.  I've never heard of someone losing the job at the second interview.


----------



## ErinCooley (Apr 30, 2008)

I had an impromptu interview in capris and got the job.  I keep a 1 1/2" notebook with anything anyone could want... my certificate, my state numbers, my driving records, my federal background check, NREMT numbers, etc.  When I was interviewing, he said that I would need to bring X,Y and Z but I had them with me, he commented on liking my organization and sent me to be drug tested and do the physical agility test.  I will start Thursday or Friday, I should hear today by 1 which day it will be.

I think the biggest hurdle women face with being hired at AMR will be the physical agility test.  From my understanding, company wide has the same test... 3 minutes of warm up exercises, a series of 45, 90, 120 and 145 weights have to be lifted and carried.  I had to carry 145 pounds up and down 9 stairs


----------



## Outbac1 (Apr 30, 2008)

There was quite a bit of discussion in other threads on interviews and the job hunting/hiring process with a lot of good advice. Search around a bit I think you will be happy with what you find.

  Erin 
  Congrats on the job.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Apr 30, 2008)

*interview time!*

First dress like you are going to church, if wearing a dress or skirt, please wear pantyhose.  Second, make copies of your resume, EMT card, CPR and any other certs you might have, make at least 4 copies of each and put them in a nice folder, that way when you get called in for your interview, you can present a "info" folder to each member of the the interview board. ( as a rule they have 3 persons sitting on it, and to see how well you can think on your feet!)  Review your own resume, important to review what you have written about your work and education history.  Some of the questions you might be asked, "you have a co-worker that has been coming in with the smell of alcohol what would you do", ( to see how you would follow the policies and protocols of the company)  questions about patient care scope of practice, do you know the call area and this is always a fun one, a little general knowledge about the history of the company.  Hope this helps and Good Luck!!


----------



## Jon (May 1, 2008)

One of the interviews will be a "scripted" interview with an HR rep. They sit and ask you questions off of a card... the same card for every person.


As for attire... I've tried to avoid EMS interviews in suits... because I don't like making managers uncomfortable. In fact... I'm thinking of one job interview where my wearing a suit seemed to made the interview staff uncomfortable (it was an oil refinery security/MFR job). Usually when I go for an EMS interview, I tend to wear a button down shirt and tie. For my current job, I was wearing a casual shirt and khakis, and the interview was at 9pm, after my school class was over (the joys of volunteers schedules  ).




ErinCooley said:


> I think the biggest hurdle women face with being hired at AMR will be the physical agility test.  From my understanding, company wide has the same test... 3 minutes of warm up exercises, a series of 45, 90, 120 and 145 weights have to be lifted and carried.  I had to carry 145 pounds up and down 9 stairs


Nope. Not done company wide.


----------



## super_chris (May 1, 2008)

Jon said:


> One of the interviews will be a "scripted" interview with an HR rep. They sit and ask you questions off of a card... the same card for every person.
> 
> 
> As for attire... I've tried to avoid EMS interviews in suits... because I don't like making managers uncomfortable. In fact... I'm thinking of one job interview where my wearing a suit seemed to made the interview staff uncomfortable (it was an oil refinery security/MFR job). Usually when I go for an EMS interview, I tend to wear a button down shirt and tie. For my current job, I was wearing a casual shirt and khakis, and the interview was at 9pm, after my school class was over (the joys of volunteers schedules  ).
> ...



I got guff for not wearing a blazer when I went in for the interview(I applied at Riverside).

The tests are done here(San Bernardino/Riverside ctys).  It's not quite that test though.  You have to do a step test, essentially a tall stair master to a metronome for a couple minutes.  Then you have to lift weights from the ground to about hip/stomach height.


----------



## gradygirl (May 1, 2008)

Haha, well, I worked at AMR Hartford for over a year, but I never had an interview. I took the written test thingy and when I called back to find out when my interview was, I was told that I was hired. *shrug* Maybe it was my charm and my --seemingly-- innocent, fresh face.


----------



## EMTgurl911 (May 1, 2008)

Well Im just going to buy a ladies suit I think that should be okay yeah?? 

I was also thinking about going in there and bringing my folder with copies of everything and my resume just in case.. the first time i went in there i gave them my resume and app

Is it also good to anwser yourself the interview questions and memorize what you say...I have found it more easier just to go in there and be like ummmm...ummm...How good is AMR with calling back for a second interview?


----------

